

Pixenomics: invade, trade and color pixels in this new HTML5 game - saulkw
http://pixenomics.com
Pixenomics is the game of pixel ownership by force or wealth. Invade neighboring pixels by strategically choosing a color. The server is a bit slow with the budget of two uni students, hoping to upgrade soon.
======
saulkw
Pixenomics is the game of pixel ownership by force or wealth. Invade
neighboring pixels by strategically choosing a color.

The server is a bit slow with the budget of two uni students, hoping to
upgrade soon.

